# Would you....



## rjcruiser (Dec 16, 2010)

The Jesus returning question got me thinking....

If Jesus returns during your lifetime, and all the Christians are taken up into Heaven...

Would you loot their stuff?


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 16, 2010)

It's a good thing I can't see the emoticons at work anymore...that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## davidstaples (Dec 16, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> The Jesus returning question got me thinking....
> 
> If Jesus returns during your lifetime, and all the Christians are taken up into Heaven...
> 
> Would you loot their stuff?



Loot is such a nasty word.  And is it still "their" stuff if they're no longer around?  I doubt they'd be coming back for it.  

Seriously?  I don't know.  I suppose if their entire family is gone I might consider it.  Otherwise it should probably go to their closest relative that's still here.  Depends on if they have anything good.  (i.e. I don't want anyone's 4 inch black and white tv or used underwear.)  However, if they happen to be one of those Christians that drink I might look through their wine selection or grab a bottle of Johnnie Walker blue they might have sitting around.  I'd certainly grab the guns and ammo... those might come in handy if Armageddon truly happens.  But for the most part I have everything I want.  (Well, except the Canon 7D that I'm eyeing right now... but I should have it soon.)


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> The Jesus returning question got me thinking....
> 
> If Jesus returns during your lifetime, and all the Christians are taken up into Heaven...
> 
> Would you loot their stuff?



I suggest the loot go to the people that claimed to be Christians (you know who you are you: gays, abortionists, pharisees, liberals, swine eaters, feminists, pacifists, environmentalists, vegans, evolutionists, Universalists, etc.) that got left behind as a "booby prize".


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 16, 2010)

I met a guy once who was trying to sell me on the whole rapture concept.  Apparently after the thousand year reign of the devil, Christians will return to the earth to be a part of jesus's reign.  He said all these mansions would be sitting empty and would be ripe for the picking.  He was pretty excited.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> I met a guy once who was trying to sell me on the whole rapture concept.  Apparently after the thousand year reign of the devil, Christians will return to the earth to be a part of jesus's reign.  He said all these mansions would be sitting empty and would be ripe for the picking.  He was pretty excited.




Who's gonna get all that ocean side property in Arizona?


----------



## Thor827 (Dec 16, 2010)

Loot is a strong word. Liberate, maybe.........Got anything good at your place I should know about?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 16, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> I met a guy once who was trying to sell me on the whole rapture concept.  Apparently after the thousand year reign of the devil, Christians will return to the earth to be a part of jesus's reign.  He said all these mansions would be sitting empty and would be ripe for the picking.  He was pretty excited.



It's hard to believe people are motivated in such ways but little shocks me about people anymore.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 16, 2010)

He also said there is a spot in the sky devoid of stars and that there are scientists that claim this is were heaven is located.  I think he meant to say Scientologists.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> He also said there is a spot in the sky devoid of stars and that there are scientists that claim this is were heaven is located.  I think he meant to say Scientologists.



What difference does it make what you call them? I call them kooks.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

if the rapture happends and your still here, you might as well rob a bank cause its too late


----------



## Thor827 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> if the rapture happends and your still here, you might as well rob a bank cause its too late



If the rapture happens, everything will be free. No need to rob a bank. 

And I would be willing to bet some of the "christians" on this board will be keeping us company..........


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> If the rapture happens, everything will be free. No need to rob a bank.
> 
> And I would be willing to bet some of the "christians" on this board will be keeping us company..........



prob so thor827


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 17, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> Loot is such a nasty word.





Thor827 said:


> Loot is a strong word. Liberate, maybe




I find it interesting that you don't like the word Loot.  What else would it be?  Taking stuff that isn't yours....isn't that what looting is?


I think the time will be more like that of when God closed the door on the Ark with Noah and his family inside.  All was fine until the rain started falling.  But hey...that's all fairy tales and such...right?


----------



## pnome (Dec 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Would you loot their stuff?



Well, if they were true Christians they would donate all their stuff to charity before they left.  And who could need Christian Charity more than us poor "Left Behind" people?


----------



## Thor827 (Dec 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I find it interesting that you don't like the word Loot.  What else would it be?  Taking stuff that isn't yours....isn't that what looting is?
> 
> 
> I think the time will be more like that of when God closed the door on the Ark with Noah and his family inside.  All was fine until the rain started falling.  But hey...that's all fairy tales and such...right?



If you leave it, it belongs to me. If you want to keep it, you better stay.

And yes, I think Noah's Ark is a fairy tale. Not even an original one. You guys stole it from the Epic of Gilgamesh.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> If you leave it, it belongs to me. If you want to keep it, you better stay.
> 
> And yes, I think Noah's Ark is a fairy tale. Not even an original one. You guys stole it from the Epic of Gilgamesh.



I think it would be fitting to cast dice for the loot, don't you?


----------



## Thor827 (Dec 17, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I think it would be fitting to cast dice for the loot, don't you?



If everyone that claims to be saved is telling the truth, there will be plenty to go around. Something tells me we won't ever find out.


----------



## CAL (Dec 18, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I think it would be fitting to cast dice for the loot, don't you?




Nope,what would be more fitting is you wondering what you are going to do now and where will you end up?As far as my stuff?You atheists can have mine,I won't need it anymore!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2010)

You would probably have to loot anything and everything you could find because things would be purty bad.Anyway you would be looting Gods stuff if you came around my place because everything I have is from and belongs to him anyway,besides i wont need it !!!
Matthew 6:19-20
Treasures in Heaven
    19 “Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moths and vermin destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20 But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moths and vermin do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal


----------



## CAL (Dec 18, 2010)

fish hawk said:


> You would probably have to loot anything and everything you could find because things would be purty bad.Anyway you would be looting Gods stuff if you came around my place because everything I have is from and belongs to him anyway,besides i wont need it !!!
> Matthew 6:19-20
> Treasures in Heaven
> 19 “Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moths and vermin destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20 But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moths and vermin do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal



Amen!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 18, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I think it would be fitting to cast dice for the loot, don't you?



ambush, 
When Christ comes for me, you can have all my stuff.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 18, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> The Jesus returning question got me thinking....
> 
> If Jesus returns during your lifetime, and all the Christians are taken up into Heaven...
> 
> Would you loot their stuff?



You are welcome to whatever is left.


----------



## campinnurse (Dec 19, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I suggest the loot go to the people that claimed to be Christians (you know who you are you: gays, abortionists, pharisees, liberals, swine eaters, feminists, pacifists, environmentalists, vegans, evolutionists, Universalists, etc.) that got left behind as a "booby prize".


I find your list of those who "claim to be Christian" very informative. Sounds like anyone who is the least bit different from you or has any different beliefs cannot be a Christian. Do you not see a problem with that?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 19, 2010)

campinnurse said:


> I find your list of those who "claim to be Christian" very informative. Sounds like anyone who is the least bit different from you or has any different beliefs cannot be a Christian. Do you not see a problem with that?



Apparently, from what I've read, one can tell what kind of  tree it is by the fruits.   Another popular sentiment:  "I didn't judge.  It's right there in black and white (red sometimes).  All you have to do is read what it says."


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 19, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I suggest the loot go to the people that claimed to be Christians (you know who you are you: gays, abortionists, pharisees, liberals, swine eaters, feminists, pacifists, environmentalists, vegans, evolutionists, Universalists, etc.) that got left behind as a "booby prize".



I didn't know all those people claimed to be Christians?

What loot I have, I don't care who gets it...LOL. They're gonna need it. Because once the rapture comes and the Holy Spirit leaves the earth it's gonna be a free for all...good luck to the people who are left behind and still get looted.  Nothing but pure evil on earth will be left.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Dec 19, 2010)

y'all are all gonna need my stuff to protect you from the ZOMBIES


----------

